# Classic car insurance



## Qawra (5 Jun 2006)

Does anyone know where I can find the conditions for getting classic car insurance? I am thinking of buying a 1981 MG BGT or a 1973 VW Beetle and I am wondering as a provisional driver can i get classic insurance on either of these?


----------



## Ravima (5 Jun 2006)

Last week I heard that FBD are doing some form of classic car insurance, but there are conditions - try their website


----------



## Eurofan (6 Jun 2006)

Usually full license required, can't be your main car, vehicle must be 20 years old minimum, annual mileage limits normally apply and the youngest driver most accept is, i believe, 25 years old with some stipulating 30 years old.


----------



## Qawra (6 Jun 2006)

Thanks Guys. It would be my main car but how do the insurance company know whether it is or isn't?


----------



## Eurofan (6 Jun 2006)

Qawra said:
			
		

> Thanks Guys. It would be my main car but how do the insurance company know whether it is or isn't?


Because you'd be asked to supply evidence of cover on a main car.

Btw it would be insanely stupid to go down any road that involves _"but how do the insurance company know whether it is or isn't"_.

Non-declaration of anything relevant or fraudulantly declaring something along the lines of what you're suggesting would automatically render the cover null and void.

They'd _"know"_ this the moment you have an accident and they follow it up (they *always* investigate). You'd then be personally liable for any costs/legal/criminal action.


----------



## Qawra (7 Jun 2006)

Thanks Eurofan, the request was more of one in hope than anything else. I am going through the frustrations of getting insurance at the moment and I am finding that my age seems to be irrelevant. I am 28 but because I am on my provisional they refused to quote me on 1.6 litre Hyundai coupe. What hope do I have?


----------



## Eurofan (7 Jun 2006)

Yup the provisional is whats killing you, get that test asap! Best of luck, the Hyundai Coupe is a nice car.

Try FBD btw, one of my mates is 28 and got insurance on a 1.6 Toledo last year with them on a provisional.


----------



## Qawra (8 Jun 2006)

Cheers, will do


----------



## liamwoods (9 Jun 2006)

Interesting info on classic car benefits:

http://www.welcome.to/classiccarsireland

Just click on benefits on the homepage menu and watch out for the annoying pop-up.

Best classic car insurers seem to be Carole Nash: http://www.carolenash.com/

or First Ireland 01 882 0880

There are lots more but I can't remember them, See:

http://www.geocities.com/aaairl/   or   http://www.maac-ireland.com/


----------

